# coffee incident ?



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

today i had an iced coffe with chai flavour. left it for ONE minute. found two rats sitting on the edge having a very merry drink. read the package and it says it contains caffiene, dont give to minors etc.
for nearly an hour now, my rats have been hyper. our big one, ratty, normally struggles to even think about walking across the room. now hes leaping everywhere.
can caffiene harm rats?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, they managed to get some caffeine in their system. It isn't great, but a few sips won't harm them.

I'd wager that the hyper-ness is a combination of excitement about being bad and the sugar.

They'll be just fine. I'll bet they enjoyed their treat.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Caffeine won't hurt them, it would be the same in humans. (Just remember that Caffeine is technically a drug). The hyperness is normal.

Ha, my rat Storm stole my mom's Coffee once. He only got a few licks in.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

My ratties have stolen tea and mocha coffee foam, it makes them a bit hyper but doesn't seem to have any ill effects. I reckon as a once off it should be fine  As long as they don't make a habit of it. Silly ratties!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, as long as it's not being given everyday (which I know you aren't) then they should be fine. It's like us when we have coffee, we get more energy and we get hyper etc, so really I'm sure it will be fine  I bet they enjoyed it lol, they should be fine don't worry  if they start looking ill then obviously take them to the vets but it shouldn't come to that


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

I used to have an old Chihuahua that would beg like crazy to lick the bottom of my coffee cup to get that last sip.


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

lol definitely wont be an everyday thing ILOVERATS. it was my most expensive coffee that i had used, for the first time in months as a treat to myself. i think the rats drank more than me, plus the partner shoved icecream on the top, and that was gone too D:


----------



## deadgirl (Sep 18, 2012)

Dante ate 2 of my cigarettes but he seems to be doing fine. Everything in moderation.


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

update on coffee with rats. after tasting it two days ago, everytime me or my partner have a coffee, we are surrounded by two begging rats. he walked off to the toilet, came back to two rats SWIMMING in his coffee cup. thank heavens it was an iced coffee, and not a hot one.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Yes, they managed to get some caffeine in their system. It isn't great, but a few sips won't harm them.
> 
> I'd wager that the hyper-ness is a combination of excitement about being bad and the sugar.
> 
> They'll be just fine. I'll bet they enjoyed their treat.


_Ha ha ha, that's cute. My girls get that "naughty squeal" going when they bounce off with something they shouldn't eat! ;D These ratties are just hilarious! My Cupcake really loves stealing sips of my cranberry juice & tomatoes off my sandwiches. _


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww lol, well at least everyone's ratties are doing fine


----------

